# Karpfen Rigs: Wir verlosen 3 Bücher



## Finke20 (29. November 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> mit welchem Karpfen Rig Ihr am liebsten fischt?


Das dachte ich kann ich dem Buch entnehmen . Ich habe bis jetzt meine Karpfen mit Method Feeder Montagen  gefangen.


----------



## rippi (29. November 2019)

Ich fische am liebsten mit dem rippi-Rig, das es aber offenbar nicht ins Buch geschafft hat?! Sobald ich das Buch in den Händen halte, werde ich einen gepfefferten Leserbrief an die dort angegeben Adresse verfassen.


----------



## olaf_1962 (29. November 2019)

Ich Angle hauptsächlich mit dem Chod Rig. Und würde mich riesig über den Gewinn freuen. 


Mit grüßen 
Olaf_1962


----------



## Lil Torres (29. November 2019)

2016 das erste mal eingesetzt... anfangs etwas skeptisch, in den jahren dann aber zum absoluten favoriten entwickelt. das chod rig!!


----------



## Chefkoch85 (29. November 2019)

Seit Jahren KD Rig, natürlich kann man trotzdem immer was neues Lernen 

Grüße


----------



## punkarpfen (29. November 2019)

Hi, 
ich fische meist ganz klassisch mit Inlineblei mit Kombirig verfeinert mit etwas Schrumpfschlauch.


----------



## Vanner (29. November 2019)

Meine meist verwendete Montage ist das Kombi Rig, dicht gefolgt vom Chod Rig. Kommt halt drauf an, wie die Umstände am entsprechenden Gewässer sind.


----------



## Hümpfi (29. November 2019)

Servus,
Fische seit diesem Jahr an einem stark beangeltem Vereinssee und dort hat sich ein Stinknormales No Knot Rig mit einen Gummischlauch als das beste rausgestellt. Je nach Beißlaune der Fische passe ich Vorfachlänge, Haarlänge und die Position des Gummischlauchs an

Mfg


----------



## Thomas. (29. November 2019)

kein Witz, ich fische seit über 25 Jahren mit einer ganz normalen durchlauf Montage habe mich noch nie mit andern Rigs beschäftigt, aber ich hoffe das der gewinn des Buches mich eines besseren belehrt und ich dann hier im Forum nur positives darüber berichten kann


----------



## Viny68 (29. November 2019)

Ich habe einiges an Zubehör für den Vorfachbau liegen, habe habe keinen Plan. Mit dem Buch könnte ich mal selbst bauen !


----------



## Semmelmehl (29. November 2019)

KD und Chod.

Und jetzt  ... one time pls


----------



## Minimax (29. November 2019)

Noch fische ich am liebsten mit nicht fixiertem Blei- aber ich würde mich sehr über das schöne Buch freuen und meine Techniken erweitern.


----------



## Andal (29. November 2019)

Ich fische seit Anno asbach mit kurzschenkeligen Widegape Haken und ganz einfachen NoKnot-Anbindungen, mal mit, mal ohne Line Aligner. Daran würde das Buch, das ich vermutlich eh nicht gewinnen werde, womöglich etwas ändern.


----------



## kuttenkarl (29. November 2019)

Hallo fische ganz normal NoKnot und Festblei.


----------



## summa4ever (29. November 2019)

Bisher habe ich nur ein paar mal auf Karpfen geangelt. Am liebsten war mir dabei die Durchlaufblei-Montage mit Haar-Rig. ...gefangen hab ich aber trotzdem nix... das Buch kann das vielleicht ändern


----------



## Hering 58 (29. November 2019)

Ich fische seit Jahren mit einer ganz normalen durchlaufmontage ,natürlich kann man trotzdem immer was neues Lernen.


----------



## Nuesse (29. November 2019)

Ganz klassisch mit der Posenmontage,fang dann aber meist Brassen .
Für den Fall daß ich gewinne ,kann ich dann ein Hörbuch haben bitte ?


----------



## Ndber (29. November 2019)

Bisher immer ganz normal NoKnot und Festblei. Würd aber gern auch was anderes testen und dafür wär das Buch natürlich super


----------



## Floma (29. November 2019)

Im Fluss Safty-Bolt-Rig, im See Method Feeder


----------



## Pati1407 (29. November 2019)

Seit langem ganz normales NoKnot rig


----------



## Peter_Piper (30. November 2019)

Entweder ganz klassisch No Knot mit Haar am Safety Clip oder das Helicopter Rig!
Würde aber auch gerne mal das Rippi Rig antesten!


----------



## Tricast (30. November 2019)

Ja,Ja, das rippi rig würde mal interessant sein aber ansonste kommt bei mir ein normales no knot rig zum einsatz.


----------



## phirania (30. November 2019)

Ich fische den Helicopter Rig


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2019)

Bisher die meisten Karpfen auf MF gefangen. 
Aber das spannendste war bisher mit Mais und Pose auf Sicht am Dortmund Ems Kanal, wo die Karpfen durchs hohe Kraut patrouillierten. 
Hab da noch n See aus der Kindheit recht schlammig. Da würd mir das Buch vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (30. November 2019)

Ich greife meistens zum Sonw-Man oder Ronnie-Rig.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. November 2019)

Meist ein ganz simples boltrig oder ein naked chod rig


----------



## TobBok (30. November 2019)

Bei uns im stadtteich ist die futterspirale immer ganz fängig - ist jetzt kein echtes Karpfen Rig...aber es fängt


----------



## angel123 (1. Dezember 2019)

Mit einem No Knot Rig. Ich würde mich über den Gewinn freuen um neues auszuprobieren!


----------



## peet4president (1. Dezember 2019)

Eigentlich ganz normales No-Knot-Rig mit Inlineblei aber manchmal auch das Helicopter-Rig.


----------



## davidhecht (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich fische am liebsten ein Kombi Rig. Entweder gebunden mit ummanteltem Material wobei ich einige cm Beschichtung vor dem Haken entferne, oder klassisch mit Fluorocarbon und weichem Geflecht! Lg


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. Dezember 2019)

Das Classic Rig bietet mir alle Möglichkeiten was ich für den Fang von Karpfen brauche. 
Bis jetzt hatte ich damit noch nichts falsch gemacht, doch man ist immer neugirig auf neues.


----------



## blablabla (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich fische am liebsten ein Standart-No-Knot-Rig mit Inlineblei. Würde mich freuen das Buch zu gewinnen..


----------



## Mel.B. (2. Dezember 2019)

Am liebsten mit dem Multi Rig


----------



## Brachsenfan (10. Dezember 2019)

früher mal das Kombi-Rig, heute fische ich fast ausschließlich ein weiches Vorfach(no-knot gebunden!)
Natürlich beides mit Festblei.


----------



## Bravissimo (10. Dezember 2019)

Am liebsten mit dem chod rig.


----------



## Ramsay1985 (10. Dezember 2019)

Multi-Rig


----------



## Mordendyk (10. Dezember 2019)

Einfaches Standard mit laufblei. Weitere Montagen werden nächstes Jahr ausprobiert.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Dezember 2019)

No Knot Rig mit Schrumpfschlauch ala Line Aligner mit flexiblem Haar an einem Helikopterblei als Festmontage mit einem Schneemann als Köder. Was das dann wirklich für ein Rig ist, ??????


----------



## Kneto (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich fische ganz klassisch das No-Knot Rig mit Haar. Das Buch würde ich als Inspiration sehen um mich an weiteren erfolgreichen Rig´s zu versuchen.
Viel Glück den weiteren Teilnehmern dieses Gewinnspiels!


----------



## Justin123 (11. Dezember 2019)

Gant normales line aligner no knot


----------



## Tuxedo75 (12. Dezember 2019)

Da ich an unserem See die besten Erfolge mit Pop Ups verzeichnen kann, fische ich am liebsten das Ronnie-Rig


----------



## Carpmen (13. Dezember 2019)

Am liebsten Fische ich mit den Anti blow out rig , ich finde das die Fisce sauberer gehakt sind und habe auch weniger Aussteiger mit den rig


----------



## BaFO (17. Dezember 2019)

Bis jetzt ist es meistens ein no knot rig oder auch combi rig. 
Ab nächsten Frühjahr kommen aber auf jeden Fall das Chod rig und Weitere dazu.


----------



## Esslingen (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich fische meisst mit Festblei-Montage und No-Knot mit 8er Haken und Line Aligner sowie relativ kleinen Ködern maximal 10er Boilies


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. Dezember 2019)

und, wer hat das tolle Buch gewonnen?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (18. Dezember 2019)

Die Glücksfee hat die Gewinner gezogen. Jeweils ein Buch _Karpfen Rigs _geht an:

*- @Viny68
- @angel123
- @Tuxedo75*

Bitte schickt mir Eure Adressen in einer persönlichen Nachricht, sodass wir die Bücher so schnell wie möglich versenden können.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. Dezember 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Die Glücksfee hat die Gewinner gezogen. Jeweils ein Buch _Karpfen Rigs _geht an:
> 
> *- @Viny68
> - @angel123
> ...


Moooment, da kann was nicht stimmen. Unter den Gewinnern lese ich meinen Namen nicht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (19. Dezember 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Moooment, da kann was nicht stimmen. Unter den Gewinnern lese ich meinen Namen nicht.



Was willstn erwarten wenn alteingesessene immer leer ausgehen und Noobies einfach mehr Glück haben.
Vielleicht muss man einfach auch mal an seine Aktivität arbeiten um dem Glück auf die Sprünge zu helfen.......vorsicht Sarkasmus


----------



## Jurben (19. Dezember 2019)

Ich angel mit dem Chod Rig


----------



## Thomas. (19. Dezember 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Was willstn erwarten wenn alteingesessene immer leer ausgehen und Noobies einfach mehr Glück haben.
> Vielleicht muss man einfach auch mal an seine Aktivität arbeiten um dem Glück auf die Sprünge zu helfen.......vorsicht Sarkasmus



immer hin haben die 3 zusammen 8 Beiträge


----------



## Semmelmehl (20. Dezember 2019)

Da hat die Glücksfee aber voll zugeschlagen ... der letzte Gewinner hat in 1,5 Jahren immerhin 1 Beitrag geschrieben ... also genau den hier zum Buchgewinn.

Muss man erstmal hinbekommen.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (28. Dezember 2019)

Das Leben ist hart und ungerecht.....die Anzahl der Beiträge hat sinnvollerweise keinen Einfluss ,besser die "Frischlinge" bekommen das Teil, damit sie das nächste mal mitreden können.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (28. Dezember 2019)

Hoppla ganz vergessen,ich fische meisstens das KD - Rig, sind zu viele Brassen am Platz dann ist das Stiff-Rig top.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (9. Januar 2020)

Bisher hat sich *keiner* der drei Gewinner* @Viny68 @angel123 @Tuxedo75 *bei mir gemeldet. Ich habe diese deshalb noch mal privat angeschrieben. Wenn ich bis zum *20.01.2020* keine Rückmeldung erhalte, werden die verbleibenden Bücher erneut per Zufall verlost.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Januar 2020)

Dann kann ich ja noch hoffen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (9. Januar 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja noch hoffen.



Alles ist noch offen...


----------



## Tuxedo75 (9. Januar 2020)

Super Cool, da freue ich mich riesig!

Mittlerweile hab ich das Buch zu Weihnachten bekommen und kann es jedem empfehlen!

verlost bitte mein Buch neu!

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Tuxedo75 (9. Januar 2020)

Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Da hat die Glücksfee aber voll zugeschlagen ... der letzte Gewinner hat in 1,5 Jahren immerhin 1 Beitrag geschrieben ... also genau den hier zum Buchgewinn.
> 
> Muss man erstmal hinbekommen.


Und vielen Dank, dass du es mir gönnst  find ja so Leute super. Hab mich hier angemeldet um hauptsächlich in interessanten Themen zu stöbern und mir Hilfe zu holen


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Januar 2020)

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Und vielen Dank, dass du es mir gönnst  find ja so Leute super. Hab mich hier angemeldet um hauptsächlich in interessanten Themen zu stöbern und mir Hilfe zu holen


Foren leben eben vom Mitmachen und nicht nur vom zehren. Ich finde es hochanständig von dir, dass du Bescheid gibst dass du das Buch schon hast und es weiter verlost werden kann, aber wenn ich behaupten würde ich hätte dir (=stellvertretend für alle 0 schreiber) den Gewinn im Vorfeld gegönnt wäre es glatt gelogen.


----------



## rippi (9. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Foren leben eben vom Mitmachen und nicht nur vom zehren. [...]


Soll das heißen, ich soll noch mehr meiner quantitativ wertvollen Beiträge schreiben?


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Januar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, ich soll noch mehr meiner quantitativ wertvollen Beiträge schreiben?


Unbedingt! Mein Traum ist es, dass du bis Jahresende @Thomas9904 eingeholt hast


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Unbedingt! Mein Traum ist es, dass du bis Jahresende @Thomas9904 eingeholt hast



Wenn er das schaffen sollte wäre ich dafür, den großen Rippi-Verdienstorden am Bande mit Brillianten und sonstigem Klimbambori einzuführen und ihn sofort zu verleihen.


----------



## rippi (9. Januar 2020)

Versuchen werde ich es. Ich werde den Ükel-Stammtisch mit quantitativ wertvollen Fangmeldungen  fluten und gebe hiermit bekannt, dass ich mich auch auf die Teilnahme für den Ükel-Hardliner-Cup bewerben werden. Erwartet eine umfangreiche Bewerbung mit Referenzen am morgigen Tage!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Januar 2020)

Herr im Himmel, ich sitze auch noch in der Jury.


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Januar 2020)

@Jesco Peschutter, soll ich dir schonmal meine Adresse schicken, damit du dann am 21. gleich ein Buch an mich versenden kannst?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (10. Januar 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> @Jesco Peschutter, soll ich dir schonmal meine Adresse schicken, damit du dann am 21. gleich ein Buch an mich versenden kannst?



Die Bücher werden genauso gerecht unter allen verlost werden, wie beim ersten Mal. Wer Glück haben wird, entscheidet das Los ;-) Aber erst mal abwarten, ob sich die alten Gewinner noch melden. Bis jetzt ist erst klar, dass ein Buch neu verlost werden wird


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Januar 2020)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Die Bücher werden genauso gerecht unter allen verlost werden, wie beim ersten Mal. Wer Glück haben wird, entscheidet das Los ;-) Aber erst mal abwarten, ob sich die alten Gewinner noch melden. Bis jetzt ist erst klar, dass ein Buch neu verlost werden wird


Genauso soll es sein-Jesco


----------



## Semmelmehl (11. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Foren leben eben vom Mitmachen und nicht nur vom zehren. Ich finde es hochanständig von dir, dass du Bescheid gibst dass du das Buch schon hast und es weiter verlost werden kann, aber wenn ich behaupten würde ich hätte dir (=stellvertretend für alle 0 schreiber) den Gewinn im Vorfeld gegönnt wäre es glatt gelogen.



So schaut's aus.


----------



## sarre69 (19. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
mit dem D-Rig am Monovorfach fische ich gerne Wafter über schlammigem Grund. Das hat im Fluss bislng ght funktioniert.
LG


----------



## Tuxedo75 (21. Januar 2020)

Semmelmehl schrieb:


> So schaut's aus.



Ihr habt ja schon Recht, versuche mich jetzt auch öfter hier mal mit (Fachkundigen) Beiträgen einzubringen


----------



## rippi (21. Januar 2020)

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja schon Recht, versuche mich jetzt auch öfter hier mal mit (Fachkundigen) Beiträgen einzubringen


Ab 100 Beiträgen, darfst du dich auch gerne für das supercoole rippi-Fishingteam bewerben und den glanzvollen Namen in die entferntesten Winkel der Welt tragen. Auf deine Kosten versteht sich.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2020)

Droppelpost

Mein Handy ist besessen


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2020)

Zwoppelpost


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ab 100 Beiträgen, darfst du dich auch gerne für das supercoole rippi-Fishingteam bewerben und den glanzvollen Namen in die entferntesten Winkel der Welt tragen. Auf deine Kosten versteht sich.


Ich warte immer noch auf meinen kapu!


----------



## rippi (21. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf meinen kapu!


Die Planungen zum Kapu für deine Sektion sind leider nicht weit vorangeschritten, da bis jetzt kein Leiter deiner Sektion gefunden werden konnte!!! 

Und ja die drei Ausrufezeichen habe ich hier wohl besonnen als billiges Stilmittel verwendet.
Der User @hanzz , der für das Grunddesign zuständig ist, kann ja auch nicht alles alleine machen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (22. Januar 2020)

Da sich die anderen beiden Gewinner nicht mehr bei uns gemeldet haben und @Tuxedo75 seinen Gewinn freudlicherweise wieder freigibt, werden nun alle drei Bücher neu verlost. Die Glücksfee hat folgende neuen Gewinner gezogen, die jeweils ein Buch _Karpfen Rigs_ erhalten. Sollten sich die Gewinner bis zum *10. Februar 2020* nicht bei mir melden, geht es weiter mit der Verlosung . Das machen wir dann so lange, bis die drei Bücher einen neuen Besitzer gefunden haben

Das sind die neuen Gewinner:

*@Kneto 
@Danielsu83 
@Justin123 *

Bitte schickt mir Eure Adressen bis zum *10. Februar 2020* in einer persönlichen Nachricht, sodass wir die Bücher so schnell wie möglich versenden können.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Kneto (22. Januar 2020)

Vielen lieben Dank für das Gewinnspiel und den Gewinn selber. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr damit gerechnet, da ich auch sonst nicht so der Gewinnspiel-Gewinner bin. Weshalb ich mich jetzt umso mehr darüber freue.

Besten Dank und liebe Grüße von der Mittelelbe.
Kneto


----------



## Justin123 (22. Januar 2020)




----------



## Danielsu83 (22. Januar 2020)

Herzlichen Dank das ihr nochmal gezogen habt. Hatte auch nicht mehr damit gerechnet und es schon auf meine Wunschliste für Zwolle gesetzt.

Adresse habe ich dir gerade per PN geschickt. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (23. Januar 2020)

Alle drei neuen Gewinner haben sich bei mir gemeldet  . Damit sind die Bücher nun verlost und bringen den neuen Besitzern bestimmt viel Freude. Von *@Justin123* fehlt mir noch die Adresse. Diese mir bitte in einer persönlichen Nachricht mitteilen, damit die Bücher_ Karpfen Rigs _zeitnah rausgehen können.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Danielsu83 (29. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

das Buch kam heute an. Herzlichen Dank !

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Gladiator1988 (30. Januar 2020)

Ganz klassisch:
*Line-Aligner-Rig*


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Januar 2020)

Gladiator1988 schrieb:


> Ganz klassisch:
> *Line-Aligner-Rig*


Ganz klassisch: das Gewinnspiel ist seit geraumer Zeit vorbei


----------



## Gladiator1988 (30. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ganz klassisch: das Gewinnspiel ist seit geraumer Zeit vorbei


Und dies verbietet ein kommentieren des Beitrags?!?


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Januar 2020)

Gladiator1988 schrieb:


> Und dies verbietet ein kommentieren des Beitrags?!?


Es sinnentlernt den Beitrag nicht unbeträchtlich


----------



## Gladiator1988 (30. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es sinnentlernt den Beitrag nicht unbeträchtlich


Das Wort sinnentlernt ist mir zwar gänzlich unbekannt, aber nun gut...


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Januar 2020)

Gladiator1988 schrieb:


> Das Wort sinnentlernt ist mir zwar gänzlich unbekannt, aber nun gut...


Hui, du bist ja ein ganz ausgeschlafener. Einen Schreibfehler gefunden und gleich zugeschlagen, das stopft mir das Maul, gar keine Frage. Ich werde mich hüten dir nochmals in die Quere zu kommen, allein schon weil ich Angst habe, dass du ansteckend bist


----------



## Jason (30. Januar 2020)

Tja @Gladiator1988 Pro und Kontra, damit musst du leben.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gladiator1988 (30. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hui, du bist ja ein ganz ausgeschlafener. Einen Schreibfehler gefunden und gleich zugeschlagen, das stopft mir das Maul, gar keine Frage. Ich werde mich hüten dir nochmals in die Quere zu kommen, allein schon weil ich Angst habe, dass du ansteckend bist


Nein, das Ganze kann man ebenso und vermutlich sogar besser umdrehen. Den "Fehler", mein Kommentar auf ein abgelaufenes Gewinnspiel, hast du entdeckt und daraufhin süffisant geantwortet. Oder um in deinem Sprachgebrauch zu bleiben: "zugeschlagen". Dann musst du damit klarkommen, dass ich dich auf deine Fehler hinweise.
Ob es sich dabei um einen Schreibfehler/Tippfehler handelt (man schaue sich mal an, wo sich das "eingeschlichene" N auf der Tastatur befindet), welcher in einem Forum mehr als verständlich ist -wer ist schon frei von Fehlern-, lasse ich dabei mal völlig außer Acht.


----------



## rippi (30. Januar 2020)

Sehr witzig.


----------



## Kneto (2. Februar 2020)

Das Buch kam diese Woche auch wohlbehalten bei mir an. Den heutigen Tag nutze ich aufgrund des stürmischen und wechselhaften Wetters darin zu lesen und bereits etwas für die kommende Saison mitzunehmen.

Vielen Dank nochmals für das Gewinnspiel und beste Grüße von der Mittelelbe!

Kneto


----------



## Justin123 (7. Februar 2020)

Mein Buch ist auch schon seit letzer Woche da. Hatte viel um die Ohren. Danke euch


----------

